

Ask HN: How to take advantage of your film being torrented? - soperj

Yesterday, our film company just released it&#x27;s first feature film(<i>plug</i>: www.bronytalemovie.com) to digital media after a successful festival and theater run. Today it&#x27;s now on the pirate bay. It was pretty obvious that it would end up on there, but now that it&#x27;s there, I was wondering what the best possible way to take advantage of that would be? Initial thoughts would be that we could get some free community translations from people who are watching it via sites like subscene.com and opensubtitle.org. Another idea would be to actually join the pirate bay and ask that if you&#x27;re not going to buy the movie could you at least spread the word, and hope for a sale through word of mouth to friends and family. Any other ideas about what you can do to leverage a movie being torrented? 
Thanks.
======
xasos
Iron Maiden found in what cities there music was being most torrented, and
went and played concerts there. This helped curbed the piracy and gain new
fans. You could hold movie screenings in a bunch of cities and have a place to
buy DVDs and other merchandise. Article:
[http://www.citeworld.com/article/2115676/big-data-
analytics/...](http://www.citeworld.com/article/2115676/big-data-
analytics/how-iron-maiden-turned-piracy-into-paying-customers.html)

~~~
soperj
It's interesting, but it's pretty well impossible to get a theater interested
in playing your movie once it's out for public consumption.

------
gus_massa
The Monty Python added some official high quality videos, and that increased
the official sales. HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=446807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=446807)
(56 points, 2000 days ago, 43 comments) (56 points was a lot in those old
days).

~~~
soperj
Cool, thanks for this!

~~~
j_s
Definitely add your spiel to the listing on the pirate bay website... see
'Indie Game the Movie' there.

[http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7700740](http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7700740)

